
Hacked – Ten years of data from over 200 police departments - SQL2219
https://twitter.com/elijahdaniel/status/1274456796896219136
======
rasz
Cant wait for independent research and analysis this will enable. Things like
correlating and fishing out systemic examples of
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/us/whereabouts-of-cast-
ou...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/us/whereabouts-of-cast-out-police-
officers-other-cities-often-hire-them.html)

------
Melting_Harps
Anyone have a torrent hash? I can't find it, and opening that large of a file
is absurd.

~~~
xaedes
This tweet has a magnet link:

[https://twitter.com/eldstal1/status/1274660276508545025](https://twitter.com/eldstal1/status/1274660276508545025)

~~~
Melting_Harps
Thanks, this is it for anyone interested, it has decent peers but is rather
slow on DL speeds:

CCCAAD8D8B856C9609137890D5802189D841AD2C

